# Saxophonist



## Flarei (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys.


I was wondering if anyone happened to have a spare Saxophone lying around? Mine is on the.. eh.. Decline. And I'm looking for one to replace it. It doesn't have to look like it's been plated in pure gold, with engravings by the best dwarven smiths. I'm just wondering if there is anyone out there willing to part with one that plays decently and has all the pads/springs.

Sorry if this is in the wrong area.


----------

